# Pick up shoe wear



## DRslots (Oct 19, 2012)

I got HAD piles of cars needin tune-ups . Particularily pick up shoes. I cut some thin stock from my feeler guage and soldered em up and WA-LA . Saved me tons of $$ to spend on other slot stuff. ALSO/ALSO are those #3 and #8 wrangler cars that rare. I see em all over EBAY for insane prices. Thanks guys Bruce


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

any photos of shoe fix? similar metals? type of solder?

Tyco narrow #2 #3 Wrangler Monte Carlo SS with & with out bubble window always desirable! and get $$$ on feepay.


----------

